# Longest one zone



## Linda T (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay, I don't have to go anywhere, but I'd like to use my AGR for the longest one zone trip in either the Eastern or central zone (advantage of living near Cincinnati). I'm planning on getting a roomette since it will probably just be myself. Any suggestions?

The longest trip I've found so far is from CHI to ELP on the Eagle, but there's that long layover in San Antonio. Can we stay onboard and sleep during this layover, or is there a required deboard? Another issue is that I need to bring the Cardinal back home, so... my preference would be to find a train that gets in somewhere early enough that I can turn right around and head home. The whole purpose of this trip is to do it as inexpensively as possible, while going as far as possible, and spending the majority of my time on the train. I can't help it, I'm train crazy. :giggle:


----------



## NY Penn (Feb 21, 2012)

Linda T said:


> Okay, I don't have to go anywhere, but I'd like to use my AGR for the longest one zone trip in either the Eastern or central zone (advantage of living near Cincinnati). I'm planning on getting a roomette since it will probably just be myself. Any suggestions?
> 
> The longest trip I've found so far is from CHI to ELP on the Eagle, but there's that long layover in San Antonio. Can we stay onboard and sleep during this layover, or is there a required deboard? Another issue is that I need to bring the Cardinal back home, so... my preference would be to find a train that gets in somewhere early enough that I can turn right around and head home. The whole purpose of this trip is to do it as inexpensively as possible, while going as far as possible, and spending the majority of my time on the train. I can't help it, I'm train crazy. :giggle:


You can stay on the train and sleep while in San Antonio. And the TE gets into Chicago at 1:45, plenty of time to catch the Cardinal.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 21, 2012)

I was trying to figure out something for the OP, but the new "dumb" zones map on Amtrak site with no names of cities came in the way. Damn, this change has to be the dumbest thing anyone could have thought of, its so frustrating! What purpose does a map with markers for cities *without names of cities *serves is beyond me!! On that note, does anyone happen to have a more useful Amtrak zones map that shows *names of cities*? Please share.






Edit: Never mind, found it.






Edit 2: To the OP, you could technically go from El Paso to New Orleans by _Sunset Limited_, New Orleans to Chicago by _City of New Orleans _and Chicago to Cincinnati by _Cardinal_ and still be in Central zone all the time; although I am not sure if Amtrak will allow you to take this routing. Experts, what do you say?


----------



## Linda T (Feb 21, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> I was trying to figure out something for the OP, but the new "dumb" zones map on Amtrak site with no names of cities came in the way. Damn, this change has to be the dumbest thing anyone could have thought of, its so frustrating! What purpose does a map with markers for cities *without names of cities *serves is beyond me!! On that note, does anyone happen to have a more useful Amtrak zones map that shows *names of cities*? Please share.


The problem I'm seeing with the NE seems to be, please correct me if I'm wrong, that there aren't any sleepers much beyond NYC. Everything seems to be business class. Or am I missing something? I wouldn't mind going to Boston or some points further north than that, but...

Last year I did my super trip, my longest two zone trip I could find from CIN - CHI - LA - SEA - SAC - CHI - CIN. My husband discovered after that trip that he has Mal de Debarquement Syndrome, it's that constant feeling of motion after the fact. He only gets it for about two weeks, but that's two weeks but that's two weeks of feeling like he's on the train with no benefit of actually being on it. hboy: So any long distance trip I do will have to be without him. We have one to the Atlanta area coming up later this year, it's just an 18 hour trip. I hate using all the points when we can take shorter trips together, but gall I'm ready for a long trip and we've got a lot of points racked up.

If I figured it out right taking the Eagle to SAS would get me something like 11 meals (I live for the Amtrak food -- okay, I'm strange), plus a couple nights on the train, and I get there about 11 PM and leave the next morning at 7 AM. That's pretty cool. Are travelers allowed to stay at the station overnight, or does it not operate all night?


----------



## NY Penn (Feb 21, 2012)

No, they released a new map without city names on it. Rather dumb, if you ask me.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you want distance on one zone.. I think from El Paso to New Orleans on the SL, to CHI on the CONO, then back to El Paso on the TE if you want to do a loop. Not sure if they would charge extra for that but it's one zone so I don't see why.


----------



## Linda T (Feb 21, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> I was trying to figure out something for the OP, but the new "dumb" zones map on Amtrak site with no names of cities came in the way. Damn, this change has to be the dumbest thing anyone could have thought of, its so frustrating! What purpose does a map with markers for cities *without names of cities *serves is beyond me!! On that note, does anyone happen to have a more useful Amtrak zones map that shows *names of cities*? Please share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be cool! I've wanted to go to NO, even if it's just passing through.


----------



## Linda T (Feb 21, 2012)

Linda T said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to figure out something for the OP, but the new "dumb" zones map on Amtrak site with no names of cities came in the way. Damn, this change has to be the dumbest thing anyone could have thought of, its so frustrating! What purpose does a map with markers for cities *without names of cities *serves is beyond me!! On that note, does anyone happen to have a more useful Amtrak zones map that shows *names of cities*? Please share.
> ...


Nevermind, I just looked it up, and it looks like the CNO leaves NO an hour before the SL arrives, so that would require a layover to do that. Bummer. But a great thought, thanks!


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 21, 2012)

The longest trip I can find in the Central Zone that Amtrak.com recognizes is New Orleans - Chicago - Wolf Point, with about 42 hours on train. Unfortunately, then you're in Wolf Point. A more likely trip would be New Orleans - Chicago - San Marcos, about 40 hours on train. Naturally departing from Cincinnati takes 10 hours off either of those times.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 21, 2012)

A side thought- the OP specifically wanted the trip to be in Eastern or Central zone, but if there is no such condition, I believe the *best (not necessarily longest) *trip one can "grab" with only enough AGR points to afford a One Zone sleeper redemption would be taking a roomette on the _Coast Starlight _end to end from Los Angeles to Seattle (ok, maybe throw in a Surfliner from San Diego to LA too?), right? Is the crowd unanimous about this?


----------



## abcnews (Feb 21, 2012)

If you are near Cincinnati I would recommend New Orleans. We are actually doing that trip in April. And we are taking the City of New Orleans and the Cardinal back to Virginia from New Orleans. It is a real nice use of points (two nights/3 days), although for us it is two zones. You are only using one zone.

But I do think El Paso would be the most bang for the buck. Then you have several days on trains (Cardinal to Chicago, TE to ELP). But you are welcome to join us in early April, but unfortunately - I think that the Cardinal leg back home is sold out on our trip. Plenty of rooms on the CONO though. We are taking the Crescent from VA to NOL - and returning via CONO & the Cardinal.

Another idea...

Take the Cardinal to Chicago - and connect to the westbound Empire Builder, and take the Builder to Wolf Point. Then have a pre-purchased ticket in Coach to go on to Essex, Montana. The trip from Wolf Point to Essex is daytime so you only need a coach ticket. Then just sit in the sightseer Lounge and the Diner. The scenery is remarkable form Wolf Point to Essex. And when you get to Essex - just hop off the train and walk over to the Izaak Walton Inn, which is right by the tracks. Spend the night there in the heart of the Rockies and enjoy the snow. The eastbound builder will pick you up in the morning. Again - coach ticket to Wolf Point and then you get your Roomette in Wolf Point (that same afternoon). Just buy time in the diner and the Sightseer Lounge until you get to Wolf Point. When we travel - we always have a roomette, yet it seems like I spend every minute of daylight in the Sightseer (or the diner for meals). So the coach thing is not a big deal. Then you stretch your one zone award into a really nice trip...


----------



## RRrich (Feb 21, 2012)

Best one zone ride?? Gotta be SEA to EMY on the CZ then EMY to DEN on the CZ. The connection is a bit tight but legal and a bunch of us have done it 

Best one zone USED TO BE KWD - KCY - LAX - SEA - CBS but you can't get that as one zone any more :angry2:


----------



## abcnews (Feb 21, 2012)

RRrich said:


> Best one zone ride?? Gotta be SEA to EMY on the CZ then EMY to DEN on the CZ. The connection is a bit tight but legal and a bunch of us have done it
> 
> Best one zone USED TO BE KWD - KCY - LAX - SEA - CBS but you can't get that as one zone any more :angry2:


Last December we did DEN to Sacramento via CZ. Then CS to Portland - then Empire Builder to Wolf Point. That was 20,000 for a one zone bedroom. Three nights/ 4 days. We had roomettes to Denver - to connect on the front, and we had roomettes from Wolf Point back to Virginia. The one zone trip in the middle worked like a boomerang, sending us around the western US, and then back east to start our trip home to Virginia.


----------



## sechs (Feb 21, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> The longest trip I can find in the Central Zone that Amtrak.com recognizes is New Orleans - Chicago - Wolf Point, with about 42 hours on train. Unfortunately, then you're in Wolf Point. A more likely trip would be New Orleans - Chicago - San Marcos, about 40 hours on train.


MKE-ELP, about 53 hours on the train.PTH-ELP, about 58.6 hours on the train.

CIN-ELP, about 61 hours on the train.

HMD-ELP, about 70 hours on the train.

Of course, these only work when the Sunset runs, but, still, not counting layovers, it's something like half a minute per point in a roomette.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2012)

Linda T said:


> I hate using all the points when we can take shorter trips together, but gall I'm ready for a long trip and we've got a lot of points racked up.
> 
> If I figured it out right taking the Eagle to SAS would get me something like 11 meals (I live for the Amtrak food -- okay, I'm strange), plus a couple nights on the train, and I get there about 11 PM and leave the next morning at 7 AM. That's pretty cool. Are travelers allowed to stay at the station overnight, or does it not operate all night?


I'm a little confused!



An AGR award "cost" the same for 1 or 2 passengers on the reservation. It includes the room(s), 3 meals a day for 1 or 2 and the rail fare for 1 or 2! So it does not cost any extra points for your husband to join you!

As far as the layover in SAS, if you are booked on "train" 421 and not "train" 21 connecting to "train" 1, you can stay on and sleep thru the stop. Otherwise you must get off and stay overnight in the station. Likewise with "train" 422 and not "train" 2 connecting to "train" 22. (I wrote like that because #21 and #421 are the same train between CHI and SAS, with train #421 - 1 sleeper and 1 coach - transfered to #1 to become #421/#1. And the opposite with #422.) And SAS is open all night.

As far as a sleeper in the NE Zone, it is possible although not likely. You could take a sleeper from


BUF to BOS or NYP
NYP to RVR or CVS or LYH


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 21, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Linda T said:
> 
> 
> > I hate using all the points when we can take shorter trips together, but gall I'm ready for a long trip and we've got a lot of points racked up.
> ...


Her husband suffers from a syndrome that causes him to feel motion for up to two weeks after they've returned from a long train trip.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 22, 2012)

abcnews said:


> If you are near Cincinnati I would recommend New Orleans. We are actually doing that trip in April. And we are taking the City of New Orleans and the Cardinal back to Virginia from New Orleans. It is a real nice use of points (two nights/3 days), although for us it is two zones. You are only using one zone.
> 
> But I do think El Paso would be the most bang for the buck. Then you have several days on trains (Cardinal to Chicago, TE to ELP). But you are welcome to join us in early April, but unfortunately - I think that the Cardinal leg back home is sold out on our trip. Plenty of rooms on the CONO though. We are taking the Crescent from VA to NOL - and returning via CONO & the Cardinal.
> 
> ...


Great idea! Maybe you should do this one! The Empire Builder is excellent, and I think you could be able to spend that much money.



sechs said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > The longest trip I can find in the Central Zone that Amtrak.com recognizes is New Orleans - Chicago - Wolf Point, with about 42 hours on train. Unfortunately, then you're in Wolf Point. A more likely trip would be New Orleans - Chicago - San Marcos, about 40 hours on train.
> ...


How does HMD-ELP take such a long time? May I confirm that you mean Hammond - El Paso?


----------



## Linda T (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Linda T said:
> ...


Exactly. My husband loves to ride the train too, and he's willing to do shorter one day trips they don't tend to cause him to feel ill afterwards, that's why I hate to use the points for myself. But he's great in encouraging me to do it if I want to, and I want to. :unsure: I figure for me, with AGR it costs as much to go to ELP as it does to go to CHI, so why not get the most bang for my buck, and getting the roomette I get food and a bed. Not bad.

Thanks for all the recommendations, what I wouldn't give to live on the west coast where the scenery is just well... fantastic. Yeah we've got some pretty scenery on the Card, but nothing like the CZ and CS.  I took the CZ from SAC to CHI and the CS from LAX to SEA last year. The CZ scenery isn't all that great this side of Denver. From what I heard from Amtrak this evening there aren't really any sleepers that run north of NYC. They're all coach/business. So it looks like to get the most time on the train, and no buses I'd have to go from CIN to ELP. So that's what I'm gonna shoot for. Now to just decide when...


----------



## Anderson (Feb 22, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> > If you are near Cincinnati I would recommend New Orleans. We are actually doing that trip in April. And we are taking the City of New Orleans and the Cardinal back to Virginia from New Orleans. It is a real nice use of points (two nights/3 days), although for us it is two zones. You are only using one zone.
> ...


Because of the NOL layover, Amtrak defaults you to going north, to CHI, and then back south to El Paso. It is also possible that this just happens when the stars align with the Sunset _not_ departing NOL on the proper day or somesuch.


----------



## abcnews (Feb 22, 2012)

As I thought about your situation - if you do indeed plan to travel alone, and it seems a roomette is fine for one (even two is OK), I think the most bang for the buck is to quit thinking "one zone" roomette (15,000 points), and really consider a two zone award (20,000). What is the advantage of trying to stretch out a one zone award - if you can go so much farther with just 5,000 more points. Especially if you are talking Roomette for one.

Example... Cincinnati to Seattle and back - no need for a hotel.. Great trip, 6 nights plus a short day in Seattle or Portland. Take a ferry ride in Seattle to one of the islands... Then hop back on the same train - back to Chicago.

Cincinnati to LA or even connecting to the Coast Starlight - and go a short distance up the Pacific Coast on the CS... Then stop - get off and turn around - return to Cincinnati.

But back to the topic - One zone trips from Cincinnati.... A nice one zone trip to consider is Cincinnati to Miami. The Cardinal scenery is wonderful, but the Meteor would only be daylight south of Savannah, GA. But you see palm trees. Two negatives though... Bad departure time from Cincinnati and a not so bad bus ride between Charlottesville and Richmond to catch the Meteor. Actually that bus is nice, and it takes I-64 which is a very smooth route through some decent scenery. Not a miserable trip - but certainly no train ride either...


----------



## Anderson (Feb 22, 2012)

For maximum stretch on a two-zone, El Paso to Miami jumps to mind as a logical extension of the Dallas-to-Deland trip I seriously looked at last spring. It's 93 hours and change if you use the Cardinal for your connection east out of Chicago, and your redemption value is over $.06/point (which is _very_ good).


----------



## rile42 (Feb 22, 2012)

> Take the Cardinal to Chicago - and connect to the westbound Empire Builder, and take the Builder to Wolf Point. Then have a pre-purchased ticket in Coach to go on to Essex, Montana. The trip from Wolf Point to Essex is daytime so you only need a coach ticket. Then just sit in the sightseer Lounge and the Diner. The scenery is remarkable form Wolf Point to Essex. And when you get to Essex - just hop off the train and walk over to the Izaak Walton Inn, which is right by the tracks. Spend the night there in the heart of the Rockies and enjoy the snow. The eastbound builder will pick you up in the morning. Again - coach ticket to Wolf Point and then you get your Roomette in Wolf Point (that same afternoon). Just buy time in the diner and the Sightseer Lounge until you get to Wolf Point. When we travel - we always have a roomette, yet it seems like I spend every minute of daylight in the Sightseer (or the diner for meals). So the coach thing is not a big deal. Then you stretch your one zone award into a really nice trip...


I'm not up on everything related to redeeming points, but wouldn't the trip mentioned above require two redemptions....one going out and one coming back?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, but OP stated she would be paying one way!


----------



## Linda T (Feb 22, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Yes, but OP stated she would be paying one way!


No, I'll be using AGR both ways. It looks like I can't do ELP as it would require a weeks stay to time the Eagle with the Cardinal. Amtrak.com keeps changing my departure dates both to and from ELP to Thursday. Eagle only runs 3 days a week, as does the Card. They only meet on Thursdays, so I'll have to just accept SAS.

CHI to SAS = 32 hours

CHI to Wolf Point = 22.5 hours

CHI to Denver = 21 hours

CHI to NO = 18.5 hours

One thing I really enjoy about travelling by train is being able to sit and talk during meals with other passengers, so that rules out traveling by coach, as I don't want to actually pay for my meals. Not only is the food great, but I get to meet people that I otherwise wouldn't, and I've always found my meal company to be interesting. I get a lot more meals going to SAS than I do going to any of the other locations, that's well worth the points.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 23, 2012)

If I were going stick to a one zone award SAS-CHI would be fine because I enjoy hanging out in Chicago. I'm not so sure I'd want to do the reverse though. :lol: If I could pick any one zone at all I'd probably go with the Coast Starlight. If I had to do the Eastern zone I'd probably go with the Star. However, I strongly agree with those who feel it's a much _better_ value to go with a two-zone award if at all possible. So far as I can tell three zones offer no additional benefit over a 2+1 zone with a stopover in a dual-zone city; leaving two zones as the true sweet spot. As an example, SAS-SPI-GBB-SAC-SEA is four days of train time including plenty of time on two of the highest rated routes for only 20,000 points!



Anderson said:


> For maximum stretch on a two-zone, El Paso to Miami jumps to mind as a logical extension of the Dallas-to-Deland trip I seriously looked at last spring. It's 93 hours and change if you use the Cardinal for your connection east out of Chicago, and your redemption value is over $.06/point (which is _very_ good).


Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Linda T (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I finally booked my trip for the end of April from CIN to SAS (San Antonio, TX). I'm so excited to be taking the TE. I do have a question though. I asked Amtrak and got mixed answers to my question, so I'll throw it out to the experts on the forum. Let me see if I can explain this, it's complicated. :help:

I'm taking the Eagle to San Antonio and arriving at 9:55 pm, and then boarding the NB to depart back to CHI at 7 AM the next morning (not staying in SA), as I said it's all about being on the train.  Now my question is this. I was told that passengers boarding for ELP can oftentimes board and sleep through the layover, but when I asked if I could board the NB Eagle, scheduled to pull in about the same time I was told no. They said it had something to do with my ticket wasn't till the next day so no early boarding. It also had to do with insurance.

So what's typical? Do I have to sleep in the station, or do they typically allow passengers to board several hours early? It just seems like if my train's gonna be there, and I have a roomette for the morning. I can't miss my train if I'm sleeping on it,  Thoughts?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 24, 2012)

Linda T said:


> I'm taking the Eagle to San Antonio and arriving at 9:55 pm, and then boarding the NB to depart back to CHI at 7 AM the next morning (not staying in SA), as I said it's all about being on the train.  Now my question is this. I was told that passengers boarding for ELP can oftentimes board and sleep through the layover, but when I asked if I could board the NB Eagle, scheduled to pull in about the same time I was told no. They said it had something to do with my ticket wasn't till the next day so no early boarding. It also had to do with insurance. So what's typical? Do I have to sleep in the station, or do they typically allow passengers to board several hours early? It just seems like if my train's gonna be there, and I have a roomette for the morning. I can't miss my train if I'm sleeping on it,  Thoughts?


Under the normal scenario you will have to sleep in the station. The only way to avoid that is to ticket to Del Rio on the 421 (on those days when the 421 is active). Then you could stay on the train in SAS until 5:30AM or so. Just don't be late getting off or you'll end up stuck in Del Rio.


----------



## Linda T (Feb 24, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Under the normal scenario you will have to sleep in the station. The only way to avoid that is to ticket to Del Rio on the 421 (on those days when the 421 is active). Then you could stay on the train in SAS until 5:30AM or so. Just don't be late getting off or you'll end up stuck in Del Rio.


Thanks! and Del Rio's no short trip either, it's not like I sleep through SA and just catch a taxi back. I get into San Antonio late on Tuesday and leave first thing Wednesday, so it looks like it would work to book to Del Rio. I just don't want to get a reputation of booking to a location and then not following through. I'd love to go all the way to ELP, which was my original goal, but it looks like to make the 421 and the 50 meet requires a one week stay, and that's just too long. I don't mind a one to two day layover, but Thursday to Thurdsay is just a tad too long. :lol: Also, I don't know if there'd be a problem with my traveling back to Chicago, while I'm also, according to my first ticket, "traveling to Del Rio." I think I'll keep it simple and sleep at the station. But thanks to everyone for their advice!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 24, 2012)

Linda T said:


> I get into San Antonio late on Tuesday and leave first thing Wednesday, so it looks like it would work to book to Del Rio. I just don't want to get a reputation of booking to a location and then not following through...I don't know if there'd be a problem with my traveling back to Chicago, while I'm also, according to my first ticket, "traveling to Del Rio."


I wouldn't worry about any of that if I were you. Amtrak has no problem with people who choose to disembark _before_ their original destination and each of your tickets is essentially it's own individual trip for these purposes. It's still a good idea to let your attendant know your plans as a courtesy to them and as a courtesy to you they can wake you up and remind you to get off before the train leaves. The 421's sleeper attendant will usually change out in San Antonio. So, unless you make a point of telling everyone your plans, you probably won't really be making much of an impression on anyone who knows you didn't actually make it all the way to Del Rio.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 24, 2012)

Normally at SAS, if you are booked on 422 you can board early. However, if you are booked on 22, you must wait in the station until the normal boarding time. (IIRC - they do not pull 22 up to the platform until about 6:30 or so!)

If you do ride to Del Rio, the Conductor will wake you about 30 minutes before the stop!


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 24, 2012)

I have done this TE to TE with overnight at SAS thing last September, and let me tell you- if you have a ticket terminating and originating in SAS, the staff will *NOT *allow you to board the train early. You will have to spend the night in the station, around town, or in one of the several hotels near the station. Doesn't matter if you are booked on 22 or 422. I had specifically booked on 422 part to see if they let me in early, but their answer was simple- *NO! *Wait until 6.30am to board!

When I was there for the overnight stay, I went out to the Riverwalk immediately after arrival in SAS, spent an hour or so there, then went to the Denny's near the station and spent another hour there, and by around 2am, walked back to the station and tried to catch some sleep inside the small waiting area. The waiting area is not great, but has comfortable chairs, is temperature controlled, has a vending machine and a big LCD television that will keep blaring out something all through the night. Not a great way to spend the night, but not terrible either.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 24, 2012)

So far as I'm aware, if you want to stay late or board early in San Antonio you'll need a ticket to/from Del Rio or San Marcos as the case may be (Houston wouldn't help you as much). If your ticket originates or terminates in San Antonio you'll be de/boarding the train with everyone else. A sleeper ticket can get you early boarding, but not _all night_ early. As Texas Eagle discovered, if you're a coach passenger you can forget about it. You'll be stuck in the station until it's time for Amtrak's coach class kindergarten line-up. I have no idea why Amtrak treats their coach passengers so differently from their sleeper passengers, or why they would force connecting passengers to wait in the station all night long, even after their outbound train has arrived or been cleaned.


----------



## Traingeek (Feb 24, 2012)

One question about A one zone trip on multiple trains related to this. Would it be separate rewards when you go two different trains (Say the Cardinal and the Texas Eagle in the Opening post)? Meaning that it would actually be 30,000 points for a roomette between those two cities. Am I misunderstanding something in AGR rules on this? If so, Maybe I should take the train from BAL-SAN instead of flying (Crescent and Texas Eagle) for an amazing experience.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 24, 2012)

We went from STL - NOL via the TE or LS andCNO. Two trains but one AGR award


----------



## jb64 (Feb 24, 2012)

number of trains doesn't matter, only number of zones crossed


----------



## Linda T (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone. No problem. I'll just attach my sleeping bag to my pack and camp out at the station.  And a walk down to the river would probably help digest all that good Amtrak food, too. :giggle: I just saw where for four week performance she's averaging about 30 minutes late, not bad compared to traveling last year!


----------

